# First and last bird of the season



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well since it's slow again on the board and just that time of year, let's hear about those first and last birds of the season.

Mine first isn't anything special as it was a good old utah raised honker.



Not even sure which bird it is in the pile but what makes this kind of fun and interesting is my last bird.

The hunt ended yesterday down here south of the border and I thought a hen canvas back was my last trigger pull but then this bird hit the water.



Kind of easy to tell where he came from

. 


So I started my season with a utah goose and finished my season in another state with a utah goose.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Utah geese are that dumb huh...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

These were my first birds of the season. I'm sure that my last bird of the season is to be determined And will obviously be a Canada goose.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The first bird of my season was a greenwing teal hen, most likely Utah-raised. My last bird was a Canada goose. I posted a thread about that one a short while ago, with a picture (called Last Day Luck).

I like to start my season with teal, and the goose was a great way to finish it out (they're a pretty rare treat for me). The first day and the last day were two of the three best days of my season. The middle was pretty hard. I'm hoping enough of the snow we're getting will make it to the GSL to help us out next year.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well my frist goose of season was a banded bird band in overton nevada and my last bird of the season was nice pintail and a cinn.drake these was south of me


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

First bird was a Lesser Canada goose while on an early trip north with my son and some good friends that wanted to introduce us to Canada, last bird was of all things, a Drake Hooded Merg. That as a collector, a species i have been after for YEARS.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, was that Hooded Merganser a Utah bird? I've only ever seen them here in October. I'd be really excited to get one late in the season, and colored up so nice.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep Utah bird or birds i should say. I closed out the duck season with a pretty dang good/lucky limit. The hoodies were such a surprise!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

first bird of the season was a drake gadwall and the last bird of the season was a drake mallard


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

My first and last birds of the season were geese too! No bands though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My first birds of the season were geese, and this is the latest one I got this morning. I'm hopeful there will be a few more that eat snow before it's over.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

First bird was a big goose that glided into a hip high alfalfa field that I spent a half hour looking for while my buddies were shooting bands. I was happy to find him. Last bird so far was the prettiest plumage wise mallard ive shot. Hopefully I'll et another goose before it's over.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thought I was done, but we were able to give it one more shot. It looks like the idea behind the urban goose hunting area is working.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got this one today. It was banded the same day as the one I got Tuesday (6-16-16) and only 23 numbers apart.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

It's officially over now for me. So I can now say my season started with taking my boy for his limit of geese on the youth hunt, a pile of geese on the regular season opener, and ended today with a limit of geese for me and my son. Today we ended each each taking one bird out of a double. They were both banded and had sequential numbers. Photos are from the youth, the opener, and today.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Got this one today. It was banded the same day as the one I got Tuesday (6-16-16) and only 23 numbers apart.


Man you guys are making me jealous. Well done FM!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I finished off the season with 2 more geese. Just starting to get really good and now it is over.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Might as well add some photos-
1st bird of the season, and the first ever real retrieve for my new pup in her 1st season-this goose actually flew in and landed about 10 minutes before shooting time and was content to swim around in the decoys. Right at the opening minute I jumped him and that was that-big bird for a pup's 1st but she did great!







[/URL]

Last hunt of the season for me, and 50 or so retrieves later for the pup-this goose was the last bird of the season for me, he was a loner flying about 600 yards out, laid hard on the call and got him to turn my way. As soon as he saw the decoys he came in on a string, got him just as he was touching down on the water. Even though this was my 10th full season hunting waterfowl I still can't quite believe that it's working when a goose decoys in-those are moments to be treasured for sure! 







[/URL]


----------

